# Stunt Cubing



## RDT96 (Sep 22, 2009)

I got a type A diy cube from cube4you to make into my stunt cube. Stunt cubing is basically what it says, doing crazy things while solving the cube. So far I've done an underwater solve, a solve hanging upside down, and a one-handed solve on one foot. Post your ideas for stunt cubing!


----------



## elcarc (Sep 22, 2009)

parachuting while cubing
trampoline cubing
driving off ramps while oh cubing
ummm...


----------



## soccerking813 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cubing while riding a unicycle/bicycle.


----------



## Vifs (Sep 22, 2009)

Driving on the high-way doing OH


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 22, 2009)

Vifs said:


> Driving on the high-way doing OH



dvtpgm did this and almost got a ticket =P he was stopped by the traffic police..xD


----------



## Vifs (Sep 22, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> Vifs said:
> 
> 
> > Driving on the high-way doing OH
> ...



OK, BLD while driving


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 22, 2009)

Let's keep it to things that can only get the person solving hurt, yeah?
I think driving and cubing should not mix.


----------



## Vifs (Sep 22, 2009)

Cube while rolling down a hill. Bigger hill = longer time.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cubing while skydiving = Dan Knights-ing = awesome = do it.


----------



## RDT96 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great ideas guys. I think parachuting would be fun.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 22, 2009)

Cubing with feet while doing homework. ... Oh wait...


----------



## phillybilly (Sep 22, 2009)

can you ski or snowboard?
be cool if you could solve it while going off a jump or somthing


----------



## cubeman34 (Sep 22, 2009)

Riding a roller coaster while solving the cube OH and BLD


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 22, 2009)

OH hi-games (I'm attempting 2x2...it's a stunt to get non-crappy times  )


----------



## elcarc (Sep 22, 2009)

bld average of 12 while unicycling


----------



## Am1n- (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/3435120/the_coolest_guy_in_the_world/

at 2min


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 22, 2009)

Cubing while wakeboarding
I'm going to try that


----------



## Muesli (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm planning to do one on a bike. All I need is a means of filming it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 22, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I'm planning to do one on a bike. All I need is a means of filming it.


Do you have any friends?


----------



## Muesli (Sep 22, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning to do one on a bike. All I need is a means of filming it.
> ...



I was thinking more of a helmet cam. I don't know any of my friends who could cycle in a straight line holding a camera. They are all a bit inept.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 22, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


haha
I would personally try a tripod in the distance, depending on how good your camera-quality is.


----------



## Muesli (Sep 22, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



I'm not all that fast, and I will be going pretty quick down a relatively busy road non-handed. I don't want to have to set up my camera miles away to maybe only catch 5 seconds of decent footage.


----------



## Erik (Sep 22, 2009)

Doing a sub-10 non-lucky while driving a car at 120km/h on the autobahn in Germany (without crashing of course) 
Don't tell my mom..


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 22, 2009)

OH ryanheise.com: Andy Tsao with a sub-15 average on 3x3x3
OH driving: Jason Baum
BLD driving: Jason Baum
BLD Bike: Tim Habermaas


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 22, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> OH ryanheise.com: Andy Tsao with a sub-15


how?
What keys does he re-map to where?


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 22, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > OH ryanheise.com: Andy Tsao with a sub-15
> ...



I don't know. Look at the solves: http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=Andy+Tsao+OH


----------



## RDT96 (Sep 23, 2009)

I just did a solve one handed while dizzy one one foot with one eye closed. Wow.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 23, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...


He didn't re-map.
He did <R,U> moves, and rotated like crazy.
wow.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 24, 2009)

cubing infront of a teacher/principal or someone who will confiscate your cube in school,then attempt to not get it taken


----------



## Asheboy (Sep 24, 2009)

BLD while being waterboarded?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## enigmahack (Sep 24, 2009)

Could you imagine a 7000 feet POP. 

Uhhhhh lol

It's raining Cubies!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 24, 2009)

I guess at least with cubies, they're relatively low mass compared to surface area so they wouldn't be going terribly fast when they hit the ground. Low terminal velocity, methinks.


----------

